# CPMAs that took the NAMAS training course



## ohn0disaster (Sep 12, 2011)

I live in South Florida and NAMAS is holding their CPMA training course down here in October. I was hoping that some of you that have taken the course can give me some information on how valuable it was to your success in achieving your CPMA credential. It is only a 2 day course, which kind of scares me as I know that crash courses usually do not pan out the way people hope they will. I really need to get my CPMA credential as soon as possible. I work an 8 to 5, Mon-Fri, job that MAY pay for this course BUT I do not want to waste the company's money. Basically, I don't want to pay $900 plus the exam fee to fail the test anyway, regardless of who pays out the money.

I have been working as a CPC for this company for 3 years now and just recently got promoted to auditor based on my current skill sets and knowledge alone, with the understanding that I will have to have my CPMA credential by the end of the year. I did take a course prior to taking the CPC test, but honestly it taught me very little and I am largely self-taught/taught on the job. However, I have very little material that I can utilize in self-teaching what is necessary to pass the CPMA exam. I would like to take a course, if it is worth taking. 

With that, I also want to ask if there are any materials that I should acquire to help gain some knowledge on auditing. Are there any recommended books, dvds, pre-tests, etc etc?

Any information will be very much appreciated. Thanks in advance for your assistance!


----------



## aimie (Sep 12, 2011)

*sending pm*

sending pm


----------



## Peter Davidyock (Sep 13, 2011)

I will be attending that conference.


----------



## aimie (Sep 13, 2011)

*exam review class-namas*

I will be attending the class is long days we will miss sitting at the pool,paddle boat ride with swans.  It is beautiful hotel and very relaxing. When I was younger we would go there all the time. I am just two hour hours from the conference.  So  I not could pass up the opportunity to go with it being so close to home.


----------



## janice.moore (Sep 13, 2011)

I found the course helpful but wouldn't take the test immediately after.  I used it as a means to point out to me what I needed to study.


----------



## Peter Davidyock (Sep 14, 2011)

I am taking the exam on 10.15


----------



## espforu (Sep 20, 2011)

It seems that we are in the same boat.  I just started as a auditor as well and I am interested as well to attend this. I am a coder and have just entered the world of auditing.  Good luck to you.

I feel that taking the exam directly after the training would be better though, as the information learned will be fresh in my mind.


----------



## aimie (Sep 21, 2011)

*cpma test*

i am taking the review class but has not scheduled  the test.  I want to review the material and use the medical record auditor to review to strenghten my skills. Also plus take the practice test from the aapc. Also ensure I have the right  info written in my books.  I am also very nervous because I am new at auditing to.


----------



## jennyannk73 (Sep 22, 2011)

*I did.*

I took the NAMAS class and found it to be very helpful.  It was a two day class, and while I would give yourself a few weeks to study I would not wait tremendously long, as you will forget....  Highlight that book and study!


----------



## Peter Davidyock (Oct 22, 2011)

Passed!


----------



## mcandia (Oct 22, 2011)

*CPMA's that took the NAMAS training*

I did not take the training course but have studied from both books (NAMAS & Medical Record Auditor) also purchased AAPC's 50 question CPMA practice test. Also looked at the websites posted.

Does the test have any questions on it that are covered in the study guides?

Or, is it based mostly on material covered at the training sessions.

Do the study guides offered by NAMAS & the AAPC prepare you for what's in the content of the exam?

Thanks,
Maria


----------

